# Anyone going tomorrow?



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

*SUNDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS 
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. PATCHY FOG NEAR SHORE IN THE MORNING.

Supposed to get up to 70 degrees and be pretty nice. Although the SE winds maymake it a little wet heading out. Anyone want to get outand get some fish? Let me know if you need an extra person to split expenses, I have a chance to get out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a ride.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Jon, you diving or fishing?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/5/2008)*Good luck tomorrow Jon, you diving or fishing?


Spearing my man.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

How accurate is the quick wave link at the top of the page. It's calling for 4'-6'. I like your forecast a lot better. I'm off 5 days next week and the quick wave link is calling for anything from 3'-4- to 5'-7' for next week. I need an off shore fix bad, but not that bad


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.waterboyz.com/Surfreport-gulfcoast-main.html



i use that it's the national weather service they are pretty accurate


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flyingfishr (1/5/2008)*Good luck tomorrow Jon, you diving or fishing?
> ...


You lucky SOB. Hope you stick the big one.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Trip canceled. And I guess forget about going to the springs. The river level is HIGH. Oh well, I guess it was not meant to get wet today.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Jon, 

Why did the trip get cancelled anyway? Our wonderful crappy forecast change like always?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (1/6/2008)*Jon,
> 
> Why did the trip get cancelled anyway? Our wonderful crappy forecast change like always?


Woke up this morning and we had a few wimps on our tripoke (joking) that didn't want to get out in a 3-5 foot forecast with the mobile buoy registering a solid 5.5 feet. Last night before bed, they had the forecast at 1-3. Talked to Rich and he said that other charter boats were even canceling their trips as well.

Chris (craasch210)contemplated getting out in his boat, but he decided against it with just the two of us. My boat pretty much needsa very calm day to get divers with gear out. So here I sit today high and dry. 

Where's that dive yacht I ordered on my credit card last month. For some reason, I have not taken delivery of it yet. They keep telling me my card has an insufficient funds.:banghead


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I know how ya feel,i'm stuck high and dry today myself,and you know when everyone that did go out will come back and tell us how nice and flat it got and what a beautiful day it was!:banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (1/6/2008)*I know how ya feel,i'm stuck high and dry today myself,and you know when everyone that did go out will come back and tell us how nice and flat it got and what a beautiful day it was!:banghead


The bay was slick as anything this morning. So the bay fishermen should be having a great day on the water.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't tell me that,i was gonna go hit them sheepies around sikes today til the woman changed my plans.


----------

